# Late to the party



## tmcguire (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not really a new member here. I've been trying to post for several months but every time I hit the 'Submit New Thread' button the post goes poof! I am a member of Round Rock Lodge #227 in Round Rock Texas. Eager to participate.


----------



## Benton (Mar 30, 2011)

This post didn't go poof. 

And welcome.


----------



## JTM (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Beathard (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome... Keep trying...


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## AMcClure (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad it seems to be working for you now.  Welcome!


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome...glad it's workin for you now! ;-)


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 30, 2011)

Spookie!  But you're home now.


----------



## Bro Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Howdy Brother.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Seeing your from Round Rock is making me want some Gattiland....haha I am originally from the Burnet/Marble Falls area. Not too far from ya. Again, welcome.


----------

